
Entroic: Federated Package Registry - nkjoep
https://github.com/entropic-dev/entropic
======
nkjoep
Also, have a look at the speech that C J Silverio gave about it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc)

